# Fun, inexpensive activites



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

So, I'm trying to think of some new, fun activities for DH and I to do in our free time, and I thought I'd ask other people what they did with their loved ones. 

I like movies, but I don't see them as activities...I more mean things that are interactive.

Edit to add: recommendations that are more adult/sexually oriented are definitely welcome, too!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hiking, mountain biking, camping, kites, card games, board games (chess ftw), frisbee golf, and geocaching.

Hiking, camping, card games and board games can all be turned into something sexual. Camping sex is great, hiking out to the middle of nowhere for a little sum-sumthin' in the woods (we have waterfalls here ) is awesome. Both card games and most board games can have a strip poker variation. Chess is a lot more fun when losing a piece has greater consequences. Make up your own rules and create conflicts of interest... ie... incentive to win, but malincentives toward losing one of your pieces too... such that you want to win, but you want to lose pieces too. 

There's also a host of adult novelty games to play.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

H and I like biking, running, canoeing, kayaking, rollerblading, hiking, sailing, snowshoeing, skiing, snowboarding. We also like museums, cooking classes, long drives with a picnic, board games, cards, free live music in the park, test driving cars, and looking at new houses even though we have no need for a house or car.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> So, I'm trying to think of some new, fun activities for DH and I to do in our free time, and I thought I'd ask other people what they did with their loved ones.


This might be way too stodgy for a youngish couple, but my wife and I have greatly enjoyed cooking and dancing classes together in the past. She took a bad fall and blew out a knee a year and a half ago and these days, we enjoy long, slow walks. Weekends in a mountain cabin with no television or internet are always fun. I taught her to fish (finally) and she has really decided she enjoys it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I was gonna say kareoke...and I think Created already told us that she can sing. Learning a special song together to be able to sing whenever you want to is fun!

I wanted my H and I to learn this one together but he doesn't like the song that much...

Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer - Baby Its Cold Outside - YouTube


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Created2Write said:


> Edit to add: recommendations that are more adult/sexually oriented are definitely welcome, too!


Massaging. You can set the mood with aromatherapy oils or scented candles. We have a lot of fun - I make up techniques that I claim I read on the internet, such as the Nepalese Mouth Massage. 
I would add my wife is not really that good when she reciprocates. Essentially, she just rubs my body with oil. Not massaging, but also not the worst thing in the world either


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ping pong. thumb wrestling, flea markets,garage sales,auctions,people watching,fishing,

naked twister.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Cooking together, dancing together at home, at the park and pointing out cloud formations, pack a picnic! Going to open mic at comedy lounge, free art exhibitions, stop and watch street performers. Listening to music or podcasts together. Use imagination. A visit to the park has lead to scandalous stories about the squirrels, that leave us both laughing. It's just being goofballs together.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

We play and sing and record songs together. we also watch old YouTube videos or funny things while we drink. Go hiking. Havent done this in a while, get the fireplace ready, put music and move the mattress to the living room. Set up a tent in the yard on a meteor shower night. Truth or dare can be as funny or sexy as you want it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Edit to add: recommendations that are more adult/sexually oriented are definitely welcome, too!


For this ^^^I will definitely recommend _real_ sensual massages.
[ Not the old " back rub."]

Full Body Sexual Massage

For him:
HOW TO GIVE A YONI MASSAGE

For Her:
Tantra: Gateway to Ecstasy: How to Give a Tantric Lingam Massage
.
.
Edit: Before the massage, it is recommended that both parties take a sensual hot , shower together.
Lather , [ not wash ] your partners body, slowly rub against each other switching positions. [ Wife taking charge and grinding, then husband taking charge and grinding ] and bring them to the first level of arousal.
NO PENETRATION is allowed .
Rinse and then proceed to the massage table.

Wife massages the husband first. It must be slow and sensual. [ Click on the link above]
Then the husband massages the wife.[ See link above ]


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow! Thanks guys!  There were a ton of suggestions I really liked!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

C2W just wanted to add with skiing it can be expensive but you can search the internet for discount lift tickets and just do a day trip. Also you can search for bus trip to a ski resort which will usually include lift tickets and ski boot rental. After spending some time on the slope it's very cozy to go to the lodge and have a hot drink while gazing at the snow.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I was gonna say kareoke...and I think Created already told us that she can sing. Learning a special song together to be able to sing whenever you want to is fun!
> 
> I wanted my H and I to learn this one together but he doesn't like the song that much...
> 
> Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer - Baby Its Cold Outside - YouTube


FW this song and Let it Snow are two of my favorite song. I use them for ring tones during the winter.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Someone said looking at cloud formations.

Two of the best recent dates I've done with the wife were packing a picnic, going to a park, laying on a blanket pointing in opposite directions (so we were ear to ear with my head resting on her right shoulder and her head on my right should if you can visualize) We laid there and just looked at the sky and talked. We were there for 3 hours and it was the most relaxing and connecting time.

The other was taking her to the archery range as a surprise. We rented some basic straight bows for an hour. She loved it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Created2Write said:


> Edit to add: recommendations that are more adult/sexually oriented are definitely welcome, too!


If you are seeking a SEXY Board game - I think this is a great one, love the sheer # of cards ....it has Question cards, Task, Affection, Intimate and Passionate cards..

 Discover Your Lover Adult Board Game Review

Also forget Monopoly... how about  XXXopoly  - so many ideas on Amazon ...

Find a new Biking Trail... visiting a museum, take a Hike on a country trail...bring a blanket, picnic lunch... visiting a nature reserve... take your camera & a Tripod, take some pics by a Water fall / caves or something... 

Look for Stables, take a horse Ride together...in the winter, go Snow tubing... we stayed over night at a Ski Resort a couple yrs ago... it was so cool, they had this outdoor hot tub...off the pool area..... opened up where we faced the ski slope, we relaxed in there for a half hour just watching the sites.. (a little extra expense but it was something different). 

I always enjoy looking on the net for little cabins/ cottages with a hot tub on the porch or under a tree.. and staying a night, just a new atmosphere... making some new memories..

Dim the lights, set up the candle, slip into something soft & sexy... push some furniture out of the way... create the atmosphere, CD player ready ....to slow dance with your man, playing some of your favorite love songs... 

Go on a Haunted Halloween hay ride! Do a Corn maze..it's the season.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Someone said looking at cloud formations.
> 
> Two of the best recent dates I've done with the wife were packing a picnic, going to a park, laying on a blanket pointing in opposite directions (so we were ear to ear with my head resting on her right shoulder and her head on my right should if you can visualize) We laid there and just looked at the sky and talked. We were there for 3 hours and it was the most relaxing and connecting time.
> 
> The other was taking her to the archery range as a surprise. We rented some basic straight bows for an hour. She loved it.


I love those moments - that's exactly it. It's not just looking at the clouds, it's the entirety of the moment and being together.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

take up a yoga class together or go get cycling gear...trust me after riding a few miles and looking at her in those tight cycling shorts you'll be banging her like a hurricane screen door before you know it.
Other ideas are bowling, picnic, hike, window shopping together, take a motorcycle weekend riding course together (always a winner...something about bikes brings out the freak in women...don't ask me) lol.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Its been said but karaoke bars are so much fun. We go at least once a month. Its fun to make an a## of yourselves in front of friends. lol

Going to a roller rink is fun, if you can find one that is. My W can skate and I can't so she literally skates circles around me. And its pretty sweet when they dim the lights and put on a slow song for couple skating.

And we always have a good time if we go to Dave and Busters. There is one in nearly every major city I think.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

So many great suggestions!


----------

